# How to keep Peanut Brittle "brittle" all the time?



## Joan (Oct 30, 2007)

I can keep Peanut Brittle very brittle in the winter but if I want to cook some in the summer I do not know how to keep it from getting sticky and being ruined. Any answers for this?


----------



## keltin (Oct 30, 2007)

Joan said:


> I can keep Peanut Brittle very brittle in the winter but if I want to cook some in the summer I do not know how to keep it from getting sticky and being ruined. Any answers for this?


 

Store it in the fridge! Either that, or in a cool dark cupboard in a tightly sealed tin, bag, canister, etc. 

Welcome to DC by the way!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 30, 2007)

Eat it quicker!  welcome to the group!


----------



## college_cook (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, if it's humid out then there's not really much you can do except tucking in an airtight container in the dark and hope for the best.  Isomalt sugar is more resistant to humidity, however it doesn't carmelize the same way the sugar does, and I'm not really sure if it would be appropriate for peanut brittle.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 30, 2007)

We live in a humid area and have difficulty with storing things that have a tendency to take on moisture.  As a result Buck says I've become the "queen" of Tupperware.  So far storing those items in Tupperware seems to have solved our dilemma.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 30, 2007)

I would also keep it a air tight container, just guessing maybe a piece of wax or plastic wrap on top with a slice of bread - the bread should absorb any moisture.  Never tried this, but might work.


----------



## Joan (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will give it a try.


----------

